# Slim and small m-ATX Cabinet for 3K



## saturdayniteguy (Dec 16, 2013)

My existing iball mid-tower cabby needs replacement. I need a slim and small cabby in which only m-ATX motherboard or smaller form factor motherboards can fit in(not ATX supported ones, as I do not intend to go for ATX based in the future). If there no slim ones, then please suggest a mini-tower cabby in the below mentioned range

I have the following hardware(old one, not yet upgraded due to budget issues) with me which should fit into the cabby.

1. P4 2GHz
2. Intel 845 based m-ATX motherboard
3. 2 X HDD IDE-based
4. 1 X DVD drive IDE-based
5. Iball 400W SMPS
6. XFX Nvidia 6200 AGP graphic card

My budget........... INR 3000. Can extend to 3.5K only if necessary.

Also please let me know from where can I buy that suggested cabby from Lamington Road as I am based in Mumbai.

Need your advice, friends. Please help.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 17, 2013)

NZXT Source 210 Elite -2900.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 17, 2013)

CM Elite 120 available for ~3200: Cooler Master Chasis Elite 120 Advance CPU Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2013)

get this eyes closed.for its price there is no better cabinet than bitfenix merc alpha:
Overclockers Zone
usb 3.0 version costs more though:
Overclockers Zone

you can also get this which is quite good for its price:
Lancool PC-K57 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

@op,m-atx cabinet might look good at this time but if you are going to spend 3.5k on cabinet better consider future upgrades in mind unless you are planning on using your P4 & 2 hard disks for a few more years.if you are sure that you will never use a bigger motherboard than m-atx then get this which is best m-atx cabinet for its price:
Buy Online Cooler Master N200 Mini Tower Computer Case (NSE-200A-KKN1) in india

@bavusani,availability of NXZT cabinets is a big issue for older & cheaper models like source elite & gamma.people here including me failed to find them in Delhi,Mumbai & online sites.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

@whitestar 
NZXT is easily available in mumbai.
Most stores in lamington road sells it

PrimeABGB is shipping for free as of now grab quickly


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...-need-new-cabinet-2-3k-range.html#post2043211


> Update: *12/12/13
> A friend asked at Prime and 3-4 other shops at Lamington Road. Neither the NZXT Source 210 Elite or the BitFenix Merc Alpha are available. Both are out of stock.*


i said NZXT older & cheaper models are not available.NZXT models costing 4000 & above are easily available.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 17, 2013)

Get Cooler MAster N200 eyes wide shut. Its the best cabinet for m-ATX boards for EDIT : Rs 3200 with USB 3.0 support in the front panel. If you wanna go Hiend on m-ATX cabinets look at Bitfenix Prodigy.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2013)

^^N200 for 2200,where?i think you meant 3200.btw it is also out of stock on most tech shopping sites.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah...typo.^^


----------



## saturdayniteguy (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks friends, lot of options WOW!

Some of these cabbys which you guys suggested have more than 1 fan for cooling. Still have doubts whether they would be too noisy in the night especially as I usually keep my PC ON for downloading torrents during the night. Which one is the quietest one esp. during night time?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2013)

for your current config & considering current winter season even 1 fan is more than enough.as for noise it depends on type of fan used & unless you have a very sharp hearing i doubt you can hear 2 120mm fans from 7-8 feet.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

saturdayniteguy said:


> Thanks friends, lot of options WOW!
> 
> Some of these cabbys which you guys suggested have more than 1 fan for cooling. Still have doubts whether they would be too noisy in the night especially as I usually keep my PC ON for downloading torrents during the night. Which one is the quietest one esp. during night time?



All non-local case fans are PWM based. you can use any software that provides fan speed control (like Open Hardware Monitor) and set custom fan speeds forr each fan. You can manually decrease the fan speeds at night or specify a custom temperature-fan speed curve with low sensitivity.


----------



## saturdayniteguy (Dec 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> get this eyes closed.for its price there is no better cabinet than bitfenix merc alpha:
> Overclockers Zone
> usb 3.0 version costs more though:
> Overclockers Zone
> ...



I am never going to use ATX MB's in the future. The future is m-ATX and mini-ITX. I am going to stick to my existing sytstem for a few months and then prbly upgrade to Ivy with m-ATX MB's. 

I have finally decided to get the Cooler Master 343 the Bitfenix Merc Alpha, but they seem to be out of stock online. Will try Lamington road soon.


----------

